# 246 infected, 3 dead from COVID-19 in Michigan despite being vaccinated



## Becky1951 (Apr 8, 2021)

*246 infected, 3 dead from COVID-19 in Michigan despite being vaccinated*

The state is investigating hundreds of “breakthrough” COVID infections. They are a tiny sliver of confirmed cases among nearly 1.7 million vaccinated Michiganders. 

At least 246 people in Michigan who were “fully vaccinated” against COVID-19 were later diagnosed with the virus, including 11 who were hospitalized and three who have died, according to the Michigan Department of Health and Human Services.  

More than 1.8 million Michigan residents have completed their COVID-19 vaccinations, according to the state. 

The case numbers, while minuscule, underscore two warnings made consistently by public health officials: that the vaccines provide no absolute guarantee against getting an infection, and that masks and other safety protocols remain important after being vaccinated as long as the pandemic continues to rage. 

https://www.bridgemi.com/michigan-h...ad-covid-19-michigan-despite-being-vaccinated


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 8, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> *246 infected, 3 dead from COVID-19 in Michigan despite being vaccinated*
> 
> The state is investigating hundreds of “breakthrough” COVID infections. They are a tiny sliver of confirmed cases among nearly 1.7 million vaccinated Michiganders.
> 
> ...


You know with all the tampering some of the sites experienced when they first started with these...kinda makes ya wonder if they're not just shooting people up with clear fluid. I wouldn't put it past anyone.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 8, 2021)

It doesn't state how long it had been after getting the vaccine. It's possible that they had already been exposed to the virus when they got  the jab.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 8, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> It doesn't state how long it had been after getting the vaccine. It's possible that they had already been exposed to the virus when they got  the jab.


The one we had was well into being vaccinated when they got infected with it. It was in the first of our batches. *Cringes*


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> The one we had was well into being vaccinated when they got infected with it. It was in the first of our batches. *Cringes*


Perhaps dealing with the vaccine and the virus at the same time was just too much for their bodies to deal with. Here, in Britain, there are doubts about our vaccines, but people shouldn't be put off getting it.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 8, 2021)

I just zipped a letter off to our CMO. Maybe he has some more information.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 8, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Perhaps dealing with the vaccine and the virus at the same time was just too much for their bodies to deal with. Here, in Britain, there are doubts about our vaccines, but people shouldn't be put off getting it.


Unless it doesn't last as long as they thought.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 8, 2021)

Well, they already expected this to happen so it's not unexpected or a big surprise, just goes along with everything else.  More might have died without a vaccine at all.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 8, 2021)

We had 4 new cases Monday and 8 more yesterday. They let the safety measures expire so people are back out there. We're just screwed.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 9, 2021)

Refrigeration problem?


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 9, 2021)

The idea that anything.is a panacea or a key to eternal life is so not realistic...Just thankful for every peaceful moment and living the best life for you... Made a decision and living with it...One day at a time.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 9, 2021)

Note - *these are not people who died from the vaccine - they died from Covid*, which they contracted by means other than vaccination, since the vaccine has no live covid.

To me, grabbing onto statistics that show statistically tiny numbers of cases post vaccination, and even smaller numbers dying from Covid, is akin to a defense attorney stating that although it's true his client did rape, murder and dismember the hitchhikers he picked up, let's not forget to give him credit for giving them rides.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 9, 2021)

Ok, got it. Ignore all the tiny numbers that are adding up as more people are being vaccinated, those numbers are meaningless.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 9, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Ok, got it. Ignore all the tiny numbers that are adding up as more people are being vaccinated, those numbers are meaningless.



There is NO vaccine that is guaranteed to be 100% effective.  There will be a small percentage of people who experience bad side effects, or worse....but if the vast majority can take the vaccine and have little or no issues, the "risk" is well worth it.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 9, 2021)

Don M. said:


> There is NO vaccine that is guaranteed to be 100% effective.  There will be a small percentage of people who experience bad side effects, or worse....but if the vast majority can take the vaccine and have little or no issues, the "risk" is well worth it.





Don M. said:


> There is NO vaccine that is guaranteed to be 100% effective.  There will be a small percentage of people who experience bad side effects, or worse....but if the vast majority can take the vaccine and have little or no issues, the "risk" is well worth it.


Yes, for the umpteenth time. I know that.

No one except a few understood my posts. 

I give up. On to other topics, have a nice day everyone. ⚘


----------



## Jeweltea (Apr 9, 2021)

The vaccines never said they were 100% effective. To me the fact that people are still occasionally getting Covid after being vaccinated shows how awful and contagious this disease is. It is mostly unvaccinated people who are driving the surge in Michigan.


https://wwmt.com/news/local/younger...urge-of-covid-19-hospitalizations-in-michigan


----------



## StarSong (Apr 9, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Ok, got it. Ignore all the tiny numbers that are adding up as more people are being vaccinated, those numbers are meaningless.


The point is that it's important to bear in mind that these tiny numbers represent a very tiny fraction of those who've been vaccinated.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 9, 2021)

i think what bothers her and many is that now that these vaccines are out we're seeing more adverse reactions and many deaths. makes it concerning. my mom's female friend got hers and 30 hrs later she had a stroke. if the numbers of these incidents continues to climb are they gonna stop giving them?


----------



## DaveA (Apr 9, 2021)

Has anyone attempted to get some quality information regarding vaccines for scarlet fever, polio, diphtheria, and other assorted illnesses from he past?  Did ANYONE die from these vaccines?  Did anyone even bothering to total up figures for these vaccines or were they so happy to have at least some relief from the deadly and crippling plagues and they didn't wade in conspiracy theories as we do today.

Nobody likes to admit it but in many ( no, not all) cases, political views tend to mirror thoughts regarding vaccines and the corona virus itself.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 9, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Note - *these are not people who died from the vaccine - they died from Covid*, which they contracted by means other than vaccination, since the vaccine has no live covid.
> 
> To me, grabbing onto statistics that show statistically tiny numbers of cases post vaccination, and even smaller numbers dying from Covid, is akin to a defense attorney stating that although it's true his client did rape, murder and dismember the hitchhikers he picked up, let's not forget to give him credit for giving them rides.


For me, the important thing is that these cases will be studied to find out what the vaccine's weaknesses are, and what's going on in some people's physio or chemistry or neurology that makes the vaccine act differently. That guarantees an improved vaccine.


----------

